# fog light fuse? $?



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

http://imageshack.com/a/img924/4586/4N7D3t.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/1350/NvVUAi.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1327/Cdstyn.jpg I was cleaning under my hood and decided to pop open one of the fuse boxes. I noticed one spot was marked for ''front fog lights'' and there was no fuse there (my 06 Xtrail never came with fog lights). I have new aftermarket fog lights i bought and tried to wire up/install last november but i gave up as i could not get them to lite up. I imagine i needed this fuse for everything to work. Anyways i have a shop willing to install my fog lights but they probably will say they need to order me a fuse..unless somebody has some ideas where i can purchase aftermarket fuse or should i just buy straight from Nissan parts dept? If i can buy a fuse relatively cheap i may give her a second attempt at installing the lights myself.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
They shouldn't be very expensive and any auto parts store should be able to help you. But the good news is it looks like some of the wiring is in place for your install. The service manual that I have previously linked to should have a section to help you out.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yes, hi ..I agree Should be able to get at any parts store, but lately inquiring about parts in my city has been hit and miss with the Xtrail. But i will try a few parts shops today and see what i can come up with. I am eager to give my fog lights installation a second try and save myself $100 labour. By the way, last night i was doing an online autowrecker search and noticed a few wrecked Xtrails withing city limits. A few had factory fog lamps....so i may call them and pop by to remove /purchase those if reasonable.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe check the service manual to see if the switch arm for headlights and fog lights can be easily swapped over, and if so grab it from one of the wrecked ones at the same time. You could also get the fuse or relay or whatever it is at the same time. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup just a couple of screws to remove it p98 of the LT section

https://ownersmanuals2.com/get/nissan-x-trail-2006-repair-manual-lighting-system-section-lt-38617


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

tonyvancity said:


> I was cleaning under my hood and decided to pop open one of the fuse boxes. I noticed one spot was marked for ''front fog lights'' and there was no fuse there (my 06 Xtrail never came with fog lights).


Even though there is spot in the relay box (not a fuse) for the fog lights, I would make a bet that there is no wiring coming out for the fog lights. Same as there is probably no wiring going to the fog light locations themselves. If you can figure out that there is wiring to the relay box that would be great. 

The best way to wire them would be using a relay, finding ignition switched power and then wiring the switch and relay together to control the fog lights. That way you don't need a big amp switch (the relay controls the big current) and if you turn the keys off the fog lights turn off (won't drain your battery). You should have a blank spot for the fog light switch down by the mirror adjuster. 

Here is a kit that includes the switch and relay ($20). I would also include the 'add-a-fuse' so you can get ignition switched power to the fog light switch and not straight battery power.
Universal Blue LED Fog Light Wiring Harness Fuse Laser Rocker Switch Relay 12V | eBay


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for all that info, CHADN. I popped off the fog lamp Covers in my bumper last year and there was/is the pre-existing wires with a plug in both left and the right hole. The foglights i ordered off of Amazon said ''direct fit with correct plug/wire''...which was bull sh*t....wrong plug. But i think i can make the fog lights fit in the hole, might have to Mcgyver a way to secure them securely. Or, i probably will just pay the performance shop that quoted me $100 to install and wire them professionally and be done with it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Quadaria, thanks again for your helpful suggestions. I called the closest autowrecker in my area and he said the foglights i was hoping for were either sold or cracked. I then asked him how much would he have sold them for ...$75...each side. (screw that..i already spent $75 for a brand new aftermarket pair off amazon). Oh , i also phoned Lordco parts (not sure if they are across canada or just western canada) and they said they dont carry the fog light fuse. Once i find out the correct amp i will call again in the morning and see if they have a universal amp..if not i will have to go to nissan Parts dept and buy it from them. It better not be some stupid price of over $10 and up....


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i guess what im looking for is a RELAY....such as this one from UK ebay. Just gonna give up the online hunt and go grab one from the nissan parts dept. 136-Genuine Nissan 4-Pin Ignition Relay Blue 25230-9F920 Hella 4RA00781303 12V | eBay


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony , Chadn's option looks pretty good to me. But, with regard to the wreckers, I would take their price with a grain of salt and negotiate big time. Stuff like the switch and relay are not their bread and butter, and you should be able to get them pretty cheap.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

well, i just got off the phone with Nissan parts dept....the fog lamp relay is $32.33. Seems pricey for a little relay.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a super deal for halogen fog lamps should someone need them

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...lgo_pvid=04fe3928-7bea-421e-8f58-3fc577c5870c


----------

